# Swatch Watches



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

Are swatch watches still made in Switzerland or china ?? The S in Swatch stands for Switzerland but I was told last night they are now made in China is this true ??


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I think it is actually 'second watch' not Swiss, as in they are fun watches to wear when not in your best Omega.


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

Where are they made ?


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

AudiR8 said:


> Where are they made ?


As far as I know a multitude of locations, some china, some Switzerland.

I think it depends on the model. The more expensive models will usually have Swiss ETA movements (a Swatch company).


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Why not drop them an e mail, then let us know?


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

Email has been sent to swatch young man will put up reply when get it cheers mike


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

According to the Swatch Group annual report for 2011 it has the following parts companies outside Switzerland;


Deutsche Zifferblatt Manufaktur GmbH, Pforzheim, Germany â€" Watch dials

Fabrique de Fournitures de BonnÃ©tage FFB, Villers-le-Lac, France â€" Watch components and precision parts

FrÃ©sard Composants, Charquemont, France â€"Watch components

Lascor S.p.A, Sesto Calende, Italy â€" Watch cases and bracelets

ASICentrum spol. s.r.o., Praha, Czech Republic - Microelectronics

EM Microelectronic â€" US Inc., Colorado Springs, USA â€" Microelectronics

HiPoint Technology Inc., Colorado Springs, USA - Microelectronics

Zhuhai SMH Electric Co. Ltd, Zhuhai, China â€" Components

Micromechanics (M) Sdn Bhd, Ipoh, Malaysia â€" Assembly, watch components

ETA (Thailand) Co. Ltd, Samut Prakan. Thailand â€" Electronic components


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

Just had email from swatch says the following " Swatch is a Swiss company our watches are made in Switzerland "


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

AudiR8 said:


> Just had email from swatch says the following " Swatch is a Swiss company our watches are made in Switzerland "


That means nothing... http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=80270


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

So they are made in china but saying Swiss made to increase sales !,? Anyway just bought a beauty off eBay for Â£9 cheers


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

AudiR8 said:


> So they are made in china but saying Swiss made to increase sales !,? Anyway just bought a beauty off eBay for Â£9 cheers


That's good going, I occasionally look at them, and Swatch prices on ebay can be crazy.


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

Swiss =/= expensive, especially with quartz. Lots of low end quartz movements made in Switzerland, like Ronda for example.


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

By the way if anyone would like the email from swatch send me private message and I can email it to you ! If always noticed the plastic watches at airports but never really took much notice ! I'm sure they have some connection with smart cars as well ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

Dont some of the cheaper Swatch watches use miyota movements? Saw a few on a certain website begining with the letter a that had these movements in them.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

When I'm not wearing my Panerai and I have had a few to drink and get them mixed up..:










I do like this one in particular - I have a drawer full of 'em thanx to my friends that know, I "Collect" watches (what do they know?). [George - it's Black... Inside joke from a long time ago when I purchased this from the SC]

Edit: Everybody should have at least 1 Swatch in their "Collection".


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

But what colour is it Robert?


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

tall_tim said:


> But what colour is it Robert?


Tim - Really..., really..., really..., dark grey but mis-represented as Black, I think.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I don't think I've ever owned one, I only notice themn at airports nowadays, they seem "of their time" to me, that time was about 1985 I think.


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

My wife has a number of Swatch watches, including the Phil Collins set in a presentation briefcase. She has a couple of New York themed ones and also a couple of their new Touch chronos. I conveniently remend her of these if she comments on my watch buying habits. :yes:

The only Swatch I own is this one that is allegedly inspired by M.C. Escher, one of my favourite artists.










The only other one I'd like to pick up is the old "Beep" pager watch the produced in the 80s. Out of date but right up my street in respect of vintage technology.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

I do quite like Swatches, but do feel that there are other things I'd rather buy!


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

All Swatch watches are made in Switzerland and use Swiss made ETA movements. More than 50% of the parts are Swiss and the watches are assembled in Switzerland.

What does â€œSwiss Madeâ€ actually mean?

The use of â€œSwiss Madeâ€ was regulated by a Swiss law in 1971. Before 1971 the use of â€œSwiss Madeâ€ was not regulated. Several low end brands used Seiko movements and sold the watches as â€œSwiss Madeâ€.

The Federation of the Swiss Watch Industry agreed on a 50% rule as a compromise. The low end brands didnâ€™t want any regulations at all, the high end brands wanted 80%. (100% is not possible; several raw materials are not made in Switzerland).

The 50% rule means in short: the watch and movement have to be assembled, finished and regulated in Switzerland and more than 50% of the value of the part have to be of Swiss origin.

Today the world is a bit different. Itâ€™s possible within the 50% rule to make a watch/movement with most of the parts made in China, finish and assemble the watch/movement in Switzerland with only a few Swiss parts. One example is the movement manufacturer; â€œTechnica Swiss Ebauchesâ€.

The Federation of the Swiss Watch Industry has worked on new regulations for more than ten years, at first they proposed a new regulation were the 50% was increased to 75%, this was vetoed by the European Union and they agreed on 60% as a general rule.

The Federation of the Swiss Watch is working on new regulations for mechanical movements, where more than 80% of the parts have to be Swiss.

What about â€œMade in Germanyâ€, 100%, 50% or 0%?

The use of â€œMade in Germanyâ€ is not regulated by any laws.

A watch company like Junghans makes watches in Asia with Seiko quartz movements and legally sells the watches as â€œMade in Germanyâ€. The â€œMax Billâ€ series from Junghans; Chinese case, hands and dial, Swiss made movements and the watches are assembled in Germany.

Both GlashÃ¼tte Orginale and Lange & SÃ¶hne use many parts not made in Germany, but have German made movements.

The use of â€œMade in Japanâ€ is regulated similar to â€œSwiss madeâ€


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

With all the migration over Europe and the world, A watch should say made in Switzerland using Chinese, French, Belgian,Romanian workers.Quality is not guarenteed by having a Swiss lable, there are some poor quality watches with Swiss made on them.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Haggis said:


> Quality is not guarenteed by having a Swiss lable, there are some poor quality watches with Swiss made on them.


Quite. They should be named and shamed IMO so the general public doesn't get done over. Won't happen, I'm sure.


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

Well I love my new swatch for daytime use has lovely clear day and date and blue face ! Limited edition Nicola model bargain at Â£9 on eBay with new swatch strap and battery


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Pics please.

I love my two swatches. I think I get more complimentary remarks about them than I do my Zenith or Stowa or Longines!


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

I paid Â£10 on the bay for the one in this old topic. Still going strong and still being worn regularly.

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=77152&hl=swatch&fromsearch=1


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

AudiR8 said:


> So they are made in china but saying Swiss made to increase sales !,? Anyway just bought a beauty off eBay for Â£9 cheers


If it says "Swiss Made" or "Swiss" or "Made in Swtizerland" on the dial of a Swatch (or any other reputable brand) then the watch definitely will be made in Switzerland to the extent necessary to comply with Swiss laws on what constitutes a Swiss made watch. That's as good as it can get in terms of being sure.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

robert75 said:


> Dont some of the cheaper Swatch watches use miyota movements? Saw a few on a certain website begining with the letter a that had these movements in them.


That seems exceptionally unlikely considering that Swatch group owns ETA and does not need to go to one of its competitors, Citizen/Miyota, for anything whatsoever! ETA owns movement manufacturing plants in Switzerland and Asia. Which factory is used depends on the type and value of movements being produced.

What goes into a Swatch will almost certainly be legally Swiss Made, I suspect.

It is entirely likely that fake Swatches might have Miyota movements.


----------

